# صلاةلطلب عون الرب ومساعدته



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

يارب ! ساعدني على ان اقول كلمة الحق في وجه الاقوياء ولا اقول الباطل لأكسب تصفيق الضعفاء 
يارب ! اجعل قلبي يتسع للناس اتساع البحر للجدول الصافي والجدول العكر فيحو ل عكره الى صفاء 
يارب ! اشكرك لانك خلقتني ووهبتني الحياة ومعها عقلاً نيراً يخترق حجب الجهل والظلام لكي اصل اليك واعرفك
يارب ! اشكرك لانك منحتني النعمة لكي اؤمن بك وبوجودك الابدي ,الايمان بك هو غاية حياتي 
يارب ! علمني ان اجد في العطاء نفس اللذة التي يجدها غيري في الاخذ 
يارب ! عندما اعيش معك واكون بقربك تفيض حياتي بالسعادة وضميري والراحة ولاطمئنان وعندما اكون بعيداً عنك يتملكني اليـأس وتصبح حياتي جحيماً
يارب ! ساعدني على ان اتطلع دائماً الى الناحية الاخرى من الصورة حتى لا ارى محاسن نفسي وعيوب غيري وإنما أعرف أيضاًعيوب نفسي ومحاسن غيري 
يارب ! علمني كيف أسعد أكبر عدد من الناس علمني كيف ابعث الأمل في قلب يائس وأرسم الضحكات على شفتي حزين وأمسح الدموع من كل العيون الباكية وأنزع الاحقاد من بعض النفوس الغاضبة! 
يارب ! لا تدعني اغالط في الحساب فاختصر افضال الناس وابالغ في افضالي على غيري 
إذا اعطيتني نجاحاً لا تاخذ مني تواضعي واذا اعطيتني تواضعاً لا تاخذ اعتزاري بكرامتي 
لا تتركني اتهم خصومي با لخونة لأنهم اختلفوا معي با لرأي 
علمني ان احب الناس كما احب نفسي وان احاسب نفسي كما احسب الناس 
إذا اسأت الى الناس اعطيني شجاعة الاعتذار واذا اساء اليّ الناس اعطيني شجاعة العفو 
علمني ان التسامح هو اكبر مراتب القوة وان حب الانتقام هو ادنى مظاهر الضعف
لا تدعني اصاب بالغرور اذا نجحت وباليأس إذا فشلت ،بل ذكرني دائماً ان الفشل هو التجارب التي تسبق النجاح 
إذا جردتني من الصحة فاترك لي نعمة الايمان 
إذا جردتني من المال فاترك لي بارق الامل
اذا نسيتك لا تنساني يارب 
يارب شجعني على ان اقوم بدورإيجابي في اسعاد الناس 
فالسعيد هو الذي يحقق السعادة للناس وليس الذي يحقق الناس سعادته
يارب عدني ان تكون معي دائماْ ولا تتركني لانني بدونك لاشيء ولا استطيع عمل شيء وامنحني النعمة لكي اذكر اسمك القدوس في كل لحظة من حياتي وعند بدء كل عمل من اعمالي 
يارب أفض عليّ رحمتك ولا تنساني


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## king (13 مايو 2010)

رب يسوع المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الارباب اعنى وارحمنى


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

king قال:


> رب يسوع المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الارباب اعنى وارحمنى


 
ميرسي كثثثير


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مايو 2010)

تاامل جدا طيب وصلاة جميلة 
شكرااا





​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كثثثير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع  الرب معاكم

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا
شكرا لييييييييكى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> فالسعيد هو الذي يحقق السعادة للناس وليس الذي يحقق الناس سعادته


*بالحقيقة اختي آني كل صلاة بقرأها من عمل يديك بشعر بغصة في قلبي... وانا صادق في قولي...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*في كل صلاة اجد نفسي معنيا لا اعلم لماذا...*
*الرب يقويك ويعطيك النعمة لتكتبي اكثر واكثر...*
*ميرسي...*


----------



## youssef9 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب ! اجعل قلبي يتسع للناس اتساع البحر للجدول الصافي والجدول العكر فيحو ل عكره الى صفاء .  
شكرا كثيرا اختنا.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*++ امييييييين ++
صلاه فى منتهى الجمال يا انى
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى ​*


----------

